# "Every woman is bisexual"



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

the problem is that people confuse "bisexuality" with liberalism. It doesn't mean that most women go to sleep with another woman, most prefer men and start a family, and I prefer it too.
It just means that a woman has a physiological reaction to another woman's body. This arose from women comparing themselves with other women, sees other woman as a model of beauty. did you understand?


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

That's because women are beautiful when men can be just a little prettier than hell.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

Not every. I'm not (and I'm being 100% honest). I think it has something to do with me being brought up with four brothers and no sisters though. I would definitely not want to fall in love with a girl, because I know how they are, and I know how boys are. They are pretty different (though this can be controversial), but they will always have similarities, and I'd like to be attracted to a male in order to complete the piece. 

If the phrase was more like "Women try to impress their friends (girls)", then that statement is very true. Although it varies from different individuals


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know why anyone would confuse bisexuality for liberalism, except that liberalism tends to be "live and let live" about people with different sexualities, whereas conservativism tends to push the narrative that there is only one right way to do everything--the way the conservative does it (including sexuality).

I don't think that the physiological reaction a lesbian has to a woman's body that she is attracted to is due to comparing herself with other women. I think it's due to her being homosexual and physically attracted to women, and finding that woman physically attractive.

I think you could argue that on the more superficial and cultural level, there could be something to women comparing themselves to each other, or perhaps just adopting the male viewpoint that is usually what is portrayed in the media, and has been for thousands of years. Which tends to view women as sex objects more frequently.

Men are physically attractive too, when they don't seem like threats. Some men--at least. I don't buy the idea that guys are ugly or unattractive just because heterosexual men don't find them attractive.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

have you also noticed that women tend to take pictures with each other with physical proximity, while men don't do this to each other?


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

aurora-rosa said:


> have you also noticed that women tend to take pictures with each other with physical proximity, while men don't do this to each other?


I think that's because they want to compliment them on their physical appearance....
...or so they can aspire to look like them.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

Huh. Honestly I don't think this should exist...


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

aurora-rosa said:


> have you also noticed that women tend to take pictures with each other with physical proximity, while men don't do this to each other?


I haven't noticed that.

But I would ask, if this is true, why do some men feel uncomfortable posing closely with other men? Is it because of a greater stigma against male homosexuality?

Or because there is a perception about men's bodies that is kind of "weaponized" the way we might say women's bodies are "sexualized" by culture and history?

I mean...idk Those are just the things I would wonder about if what you say is true. But I don't look at a lot of men's selfies with their buddies. It would probably depend on their culture and generation too or how close they were to each other?


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

Annie S. said:


> I would definitely not want to fall in love with a girl, because I know how they are, and I know how boys are.


May you elaborate? I'm quite fascinated by gender stuff and enjoy discussing it.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

OneTriz said:


> May you elaborate? I'm quite fascinated by gender stuff and enjoy discussing it.


Well... I don't want to stress _too_ much on this, because there are still some girls out there that are not like how I talk about them, and I don't want to offend anyone....here goes!
The problem with girls are that most of them tend to be hypocrites, narcissists, or worry too much about how they look. The big one is hypocrites, because you can never tell when they're saying the truth. You start making things up in your head like, _oh, that person doesn't like me, _when in reality they sometimes do. You surround yourself with liars, and self-procrastinate based on what you _think_ the other person is thinking, but even if you are right, there's nothing you can do to react, because there's no way to prove your theory. 
Narcissists: Yeah, some of us are very charming, but that's sometimes because they think they're better than you, and in order to show that, they have to be charming (not always the case).
They worry too much about how they look: ...or they try too hard to make an impact on others. It's mostly not because they want to understand, but it's kind of an all-for-themselves relationship that I see with all my friends that have boyfriends. They think they look cute together and show it off to their friends. It's not so that they can forever be with each other, but so they can look cute.

Don't get me wrong, yes, boys tend to act like this to sometimes, and yes, not all women are like this, but I definitely see it's more common.


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

Annie S. said:


> Well... I don't want to stress _too_ much on this, because there are still some girls out there that are not like how I talk about them, and I don't want to offend anyone....here goes!
> The problem with girls are that most of them tend to be hypocrites, narcissists, or worry too much about how they look. The big one is hypocrites, because you can never tell when they're saying the truth. You start making things up in your head like, _oh, that person doesn't like me, _when in reality they sometimes do. You surround yourself with liars, and self-procrastinate based on what you _think_ the other person is thinking, but even if you are right, there's nothing you can do to react, because there's no way to prove your theory.
> Narcissists: Yeah, some of us are very charming, but that's sometimes because they think they're better than you, and in order to show that, they have to be charming (not always the case).
> They worry too much about how they look: ...or they try too hard to make an impact on others. It's mostly not because they want to understand, but it's kind of an all-for-themselves relationship that I see with all my friends that have boyfriends. They think they look cute together and show it off to their friends. It's not so that they can forever be with each other, but so they can look cute.
> ...


Yeah it's because you're 14 lol; teenage girls are notoriously catty/shallow/bitchy but they tend to calm down when they're adults. Also, sexual orientation is hardwired, it's not about which gender you think has better traits.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

OneTriz said:


> Yeah it's because you're 14 lol; teenage girls are notoriously catty/shallow/bitchy but they tend to calm down when they're adults. Also, sexual orientation is hardwired, it's not about which gender you think has better traits.


That could be it, but I see it happening to adults as well... and I was also comparing them to the boys my age, not the adults.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Wylie said:


> Huh. Honestly I don't think this should exist...


Yeah, you're 14. But that's completely okay. You'll be more worldly and _openly_ "sexualized" when you're older. But its probably a good thing you don't discuss that stuff here with us much atm.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

OneTriz said:


> Yeah it's because you're 14 lol; teenage girls are notoriously catty/shallow/bitchy but they tend to calm down when they're adults. Also, sexual orientation is hardwired, it's not about which gender you think has better traits.


Fuck, she's 14!? I didn't know that either. Wylie _should_ like that.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

WickerDeer said:


> I haven't noticed that.
> 
> But I would ask, if this is true, why do some men feel uncomfortable posing closely with other men? Is it because of a greater stigma against male homosexuality?


Honestly I usually don't like being close to or touched by people, but _especially_ men! Its just about _comfort_ for me, not about if I'm _looking_ gay to other people.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

It's sad that men can't be close to each other without looking 'gay'. That's a cultural issue, considering how less stick up the male arse cultures don't have the same issues. As far as the statement in the opening post, nah. Sexuality is on a spectrum and premised on this article, 17.4% women have had sexual contact with other women but only 5.5% identify as bisexual. This was a survey of 9000 people conducted by the CDC. These numbers don't equal or even come close to 'every'.









Bisexuality on the rise, says new U.S. survey | CNN


While rates of self-reported homosexuality stay flat, bisexuality is on the rise, especially among women.




www.cnn.com







> However a few trends stood out. More women reported having had sexual contact with other women: 17.4% in the current survey compared with 14.2% in the 2006-2010 survey. And higher numbers of both women and men identified as bisexual, 5.5% of women and 2% of men, compared with 3.9% and 1.2% respectively in the last survey.


As a heterosexual female who's never been even a little bi-curious, the 'every woman is bisexual' comment sounds like a wishful threesome fantasy of some weird interweb dude.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

mia-me said:


> As a heterosexual female who's never been even a little bi-curious, the 'every woman is bisexual' comment sounds like a wishful threesome fantasy of some weird interweb dude.


yeah or in this case, someone who is bi thinking everyone else is the same?
it's not too crazy to think that those women who say they are bi are also open to dating women, but that's clearly not what op is talking about.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

DOGSOUP said:


> yeah or in this case, someone who is bi thinking everyone else is the same?
> it's not too crazy to think that those women who say they are bi are also open to dating women, but that's clearly not what op is talking about.


Since the statement was in quotes, my presumption was that it wasn't her comment hence my comment about some weird interweb dude, although she might agree with it and if that's what you meant, then agreed.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> I haven't noticed that.
> 
> But I would ask, if this is true, why do some men feel uncomfortable posing closely with other men? Is it because of a greater stigma against male homosexuality?
> 
> ...


I think homosexual behaviour is downright disgusting, but I have no problem hugging my close friends or family members, so that's not the reason. It's just that male to male interaction is vastly different to female to female interaction. As men violence is almost always an option that can quickly be visited should certain lines be crossed. This creates a barrier of sorts between men. One that doesn't really exist with women. It's why they're so comfortable hugging each other even when they don't know each other. On the other hand, most men will stick to a fist bump, a handshake or a polite nod until they grow closer. The large exception to this is men who have lived most of their lives isolated from other men. They don't typically know the rules until they get punched in the mouth.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

ENFPathetic said:


> I think homosexual behaviour is downright disgusting, but I have no problem hugging my close friends or family members, so that's not the reason. It's just that male to male interaction is vastly different to female to female interaction. As men violence is almost always an option that can quickly be visited should certain lines be crossed. This creates a barrier of sorts between men. One that doesn't really exist with women. It's why they're so comfortable hugging each other even when they don't know each other. On the other hand, most men will stick to a fist bump, a handshake or a polite nod until they grow closer. The large exception to this is men who have lived most of their lives isolated from other men. They don't typically know the rules until they get punched in the mouth.


Punching people in the mouth is certainly not an appropriate thing to do unless done in self-defense. 

I don't think your feelings about homosexuality being disgusting are very important (at least to me) at all. If only you could wear blinders, then that would be the best--but I guess it is not that easy.

But what you are saying touches on what I wondered about--the idea of mens' bodies being "weaponized."

I always hear these evolutionary psychology explanations from people about how women are sexualized because that was one of the major female gender roles--reproduction. So women are valued for their bodies and sort of turned into sexual objects within society, because of this role.

But then, I think the same could be said about men and the military. As men have been used as objects of violence throughout much of history, their bodies perhaps--the images of their bodies are overlayed with this weaponized image. 

And this is compounded by sex being used as a tool for violence in wars--as a tool for domination. And so that makes it even more difficult, I imagine, to act in an individual fashion without communicating something one doesn't intend--such as violence or domination.

Idk--not really sure where I am going with that, but it makes sense. Usually people who justify female sexualization as being due to evolution will also blame feminism for the idea that men are violent etc. But really, it is just a function of the patriarchy as well, as war is.


* *





And as the war between the sexes helps to perpetuate wars--especially colonizing wars...because women are often of a different ethnicity than the "fatherland" and so must be dominated and subjugated in order to keep the good male warriors from empathizing or following the guidance of anything other than the commander in chief--the patriarchal leader who wants them to throw their lives away for Rome.




At least that's my half-baked theory this morning.

But yeah--so men's bodies have been "weaponized" in the same way that women's have been "sexualized" in the patriarchy.

This probably wouldn't seem like a new idea to me if I bothered to read feminist theory or had a better memory, but oh well. I think it's interesting to think about.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> Punching people in the mouth is certainly not an appropriate thing to do unless done in self-defense.
> 
> I don't think your feelings about homosexuality being disgusting are very important (at least to me) at all. If only you could wear blinders, then that would be the best--but I guess it is not that easy.
> 
> ...


I think as men we should be able to control our egos and discuss our disagreements and differences or go our separate ways. Unfortunately the men who can do this are in the minority. It takes a lot of wisdom and experience to set one's ego aside.

The reason I brought it up was to show that it's possible to be disgusted by homosexual behaviour and still be comfortable being in close proximity with other men. I don't need to wear blinders. I only get a say in how I live my life. As long as they don't make their choices my problem, it's none of my business.

Men have always been violent though. Long before feminism was a thing. I think people who say women are sexualised because of evolution are on crack. Women are sexualised because men sexualise them. We think about sex all the time. Corporations simply take advantage of man's weakness for feminine charms to empty his pockets. It really isn't that deep in my opinion.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

ENFPathetic said:


> I think as men we should be able to control our egos and discuss our disagreements and differences or go our separate ways. Unfortunately the men who can do this are in the minority. It takes a lot of wisdom and experience to set one's ego aside.
> 
> The reason I brought it up was to show that it's possible to be disgusted by homosexual behaviour and still be comfortable being in close proximity with other men. I don't need to wear blinders. I only get a say in how I live my life. As long as they don't make their choices my problem, it's none of my business.
> 
> Men have always been violent though. Long before feminism was a thing. I think people who say women are sexualised because of evolution are on crack. Women are sexualised because men sexualise them. We think about sex all the time. Corporations simply take advantage of man's weakness for feminine charms to empty his pockets. It really isn't that deep in my opinion.


Well I imagine that if you are around someone who is so adamant about homosexual behavior being disgusting, and they are somewhat obsessed with it to the point of seeing it in things (perhaps they have some kind of fear or repression), then it might be harder to feel comfortable being physically close to other men if you are going to be accused of being gay when you are not.

So I think even if you haven't experienced this, it's possible other men have. That might be why people say it's common to say things like "no hom0."

People can not prefer things without plastering their disgust about it everywhere--not that you did that, but some people do, and it does impact the lives of the people who are trying to deal with that kind of behavior...at the very least they have to listen to unsolicited ejaculations of disgust, which isn't always conducive to whatever else they are doing.

Women are sexual creatures--many of them. Some are asexual so I am not talking about them. But yeah, I agree that a lot of industry does sexualize women in order to sell things to those who desire sex and sex with women. 

The theory I'm talking about is a bit more abstract, I think--just about how women's tendency to have an important social role regarding sex and reproduction has probably influenced modern gender roles. 

But yeah--I'm sure many men think about sex a lot--they are only human, just like women.

Edit: also, sorry--that probably sounds kind of harsh about the blinders. I think I am grumpy today b/c I did not take a walk.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> Well I imagine that if you are around someone who is so adamant about homosexual behavior being disgusting, and they are somewhat obsessed with it to the point of seeing it in things (perhaps they have some kind of fear or repression), then it might be harder to feel comfortable being physically close to other men if you are going to be accused of being gay when you are not.
> 
> So I think even if you haven't experienced this, it's possible other men have. That might be why people say it's common to say things like "no hom0."
> 
> ...


I see what you mean. I've met people who like to impose their standards on other people, and will shame and guilt anyone who will listen into living up to said standards. I can easily see people who are around that kind of person constantly questioning themselves and overcompensating in an attempt to prove themselves to their commander. I avoid people like that like I avoid the plague.

What are the modern gender roles you're thinking of?


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

Simple. 
when men are physically close to each other one of them will always play the "woman role".

closeness between women is still feminine, they do not invert the sexes ..


----------



## OneTriz (Jul 17, 2019)

aurora-rosa said:


> Simple.
> when men are physically close to each other one of them will always play the "woman role".
> 
> closeness between women is still feminine, they do not invert the sexes ..


What the hell are you talking about


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

aurora-rosa said:


> Simple.
> when men are physically close to each other one of them will always play the "woman role".
> 
> closeness between women is still feminine, they do not invert the sexes ..





OneTriz said:


> What the hell are you talking about


Lol. I was kinda wondering myself. I'm pretty sure that when I'm in close proximity of my guy friends one of us doesn't play the "woman role".


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

aurora-rosa said:


> Simple.
> when men are physically close to each other one of them will always play the "woman role".
> 
> closeness between women is still feminine, they do not invert the sexes ..


When guys are close we usually see each other like brothers. There might be a more dominant male in a friend group that gets the respect of the others for having strong leadership qualities but the others still wouldn't typically take kindly to being treated emasculatingly, even if one is more feminine.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> emasculatingly


How is this even possible, considering how another can't change your biological sex?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

mia-me said:


> How is this even possible, considering how another can't change your biological sex?


It's a matter of respect, people don't like being misgendered or looked down on for some perceived weakness.
Men are competitive (typically) and don't want their manhood called into question just because they're not the "alpha" or are feminine or whatever.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> It's a matter of respect, people don't like being misgendered or looked down on for some perceived weakness.
> Men are competitive (typically) and don't want their manhood called into question just because they're not the "alpha" or are feminine or whatever.


But a matter of respect has nothing to do with genders. Most people need to feel respected to some extent. That's why the 'emasculate' term has lost all meaning to me.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

mia-me said:


> But a matter of respect has nothing to do with genders. Most people need to feel respected to some extent. That's why the 'emasculate' term has lost all meaning to me.


Well you're not a man so of course it has no meaning to you.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Well you're not a man so of course it has no meaning to you.


Or maybe, everyone needs respect without needing a speshul term.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

mia-me said:


> Or maybe, everyone needs respect without needing a speshul term.


The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> The fuck are you talking about?


Why are you so angry? Have I emasculated you in some way?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

mia-me said:


> Why are you so angry? Have I emasculated you in some way?


Why are you picking on him?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Ock said:


> Why are you picking on him?


Wat?


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

Ock said:


> Lol. I was kinda wondering myself. I'm pretty sure that when I'm in close proximity of my guy friends one of us doesn't play the "woman role".


it's a common theory associated with male homosexuality.

in rad fem circles, in particular, political lesbians (not to be confused with lesbians that are political) it follows with the suggestion that men and masculinity are inherently misogynyistic. so further justification of that argument, in addition to the original sin, that a man is incapable of forming natural bonds without subjugation... so, in turn, it's deemed male homosexuality (and to an extent the homoeroticism of hetero male bonding) itself is a proxy for domination over women, an act of violence or exists purely because of hatred of women.

it's perhaps more recognized now as much of that rhetoric has been redirected to target male to female trans


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

WickerDeer said:


> I haven't noticed that.
> 
> But I would ask, if this is true, why do some men feel uncomfortable posing closely with other men? Is it because of a greater stigma against male homosexuality?


I believe it's more the outside perception. There's an endless supply of close male photos and art that are not expresively homosexual, however, such pictures by many are deemed homoerotic or yes, suspect of being gay.

I'd suggest, though, that many women live in an isolated bubble when it comes to their understanding of male social behavior and bonding. 

homosexual males are often emasculated to the point of not even being recognized as males. so, in fact, the greater stigma is against heterosexual male bonding practices to which are then deemed homosexual rather than homoerotic. so, many, particularly in the western world, are unable to separate that concept... however, in truly more patriarchal societies, many of which that are also quite homophobic (or oblivious) as well, this homoeroticism between males is on full display and considered such a social norm that the distinction between straight men and gay/bi men is actually eliminated because there's no active recognition of difference... thus it's not uncommon to hear their govt leaders claim there are no homosexuals/bisexuals/etc in their nations or represents only the smallest of percentages. 

in the west, we see str8 male homoeroticism most frequently in association with sports, the military and fraternal clubs.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

mia-me said:


> Why are you so angry? Have I emasculated you in some way?


Because you're getting on my nerves with all these pointless arguments I keep having to go through with you. You're especially not making much of any sense to me in this one.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> I do think women are more inclined to feel comfortable exploring, questioning, and accepting that their sexuality may not be of a black and white nature.


I'd agree... although, more heterosexual males have shared a sexual (below the waist) experience with another male than heterosexual females.


----------

